# UFC 109: Couture vs. Coleman



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Event:* UFC 109 : "Relentless"
*Date:* Saturday, Feb. 6, 2010, at 10 p.m. ET on pay-per-view (PPV) 
*Location:* Mandalay Bay Events Center, Las Vegas, Nevada​

*Main card (televised):*

205 lbs.: Mark Coleman vs. Randy Couture
185 lbs.: Nate Marquardt vs. Chael Sonnen
170 lbs.: Paulo Thiago vs. Mike Swick
185 lbs.: Demian Maia vs. Dan Miller
170 lbs.: Matt Serra vs. Frank Trigg

*Under card:*

155 lbs.: Mac Danzig vs. Justin Buchholz (Spike Broadcast)
155 lbs.: Melvin Guillard vs. Ronnys Torres (Spike Broadcast)
155 lbs.: Rob Emerson vs. Phillipe Nover
205 lbs.: Brian Stann vs. Phil Davis
265 lbs.: Tim Hague vs. Chris Tuchscherer
265 lbs.: Rolles Gracie vs. Mostapha Al Turk


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Vbookies are up:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nover at 185?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Mistake. Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Danzig's prelim and Guillard's the ones that are coming on live on Spike, but I'm hoping they have time for showing them all like last time.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Danzig's prelim and Guillard's the ones that are coming on live on Spike, but I'm hoping they have time for showing them all like last time.


Indeed. Updated OP :thumbsup:


----------



## tufufcboy (Dec 21, 2009)

carnt wait for this fight awesome build up vid on ufc.com


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hague Vs. Tuchscherer

Now that sounds like what's up!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Can't honestly say this is a card I am very excited about, looking most forward to the Thiago vs Swick fight.

Hope Hague vs Tuchscherer gets show as well, Main event however does not interest me, I would sooner watch the up and comers than the old and has been showcase fighters, but still you never know where an entertaining fight can come from, that's the beauty of MMA any fight can just turn out to be a fantastic showdown.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Xerxes said:


> Vbookies are up:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/


ANy reason why Paulo Thiago vs. Mike Swick is not in the v.bookies?


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah not really pumped about this event the main event kind of just ruins this card and I was talking to someone and they tried to compare this fight to Big Nog vs Couture I dont think so.I am looking forward to Miller vs Maia and Marquardt vs Sonnen even though I think Sonnen is a step down in competition for Nate.And I am a Couture fan I think he will keep it standing until Coleman gasses and then Couture will win by TKO in Round 2


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> ANy reason why Paulo Thiago vs. Mike Swick is not in the v.bookies?


The lines just came out today. I'll have it up by tonight hopefully :thumbsup:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I guess I'm in the minority on this one. I'm actually looking forward to this card -- granted, the main event isn't exactly the reason 

The other main fights appear good on paper; yeah, I know, Marquardt should handle Sonnen...

And I'm actually stoked to see what happens with Torres, Gracie and Phil Davis in their debuts. Torres is on the Spike prelims, and hopefully the Davis and/or Gracie fight makes the PPV if time permits. I'd expect they'd show a Gracie fight if possible...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SigFig said:


> I guess I'm in the minority on this one. I'm actually looking forward to this card -- granted, the main event isn't exactly the reason
> 
> The other main fights appear good on paper; yeah, I know, Marquardt should handle Sonnen...
> 
> And I'm actually stoked to see what happens with Torres, Gracie and Phil Davis in their debuts. Torres is on the Spike prelims, and hopefully the Davis and/or Gracie fight makes the PPV if time permits. I'd expect they'd show a Gracie fight if possible...


I wasn't looking forward to the card at first but it is starting to grow on me. I am really looking forward to Swick/Thiago. I really hope that Swick gets back to winning again! And I agree that Nate should beat Sonnen pretty handily.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Will they be fighting in walkers or wheelchairs??


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you see the hype video in the UFC homepage?
Man, Dana can talk some hype.
-Mark Coleman won the first UFC Heavyweight title, left the UFC to go to Pride and won the HW Grand Prix there.

Ofcourse He didn't mention the fact, that he lost the title in his first defense and lost 3 fights after that. :thumb02:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> ANy reason why Paulo Thiago vs. Mike Swick is not in the v.bookies?


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/70366-mike-swick-vs-paulo-thiago.html :thumbsup:


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

I think this is colemans for the taking. Randy the macho man isn't so much into fighting anymore. He is more about sleeping around with cheap dames he meets at Vegas brothels.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I hear that instead of roids, Coleman injects himself with geritol.

You know, cuz he's old LOLLLLL!!!!1

Anyway, what a horrible main event. Neither guy is going to be making waves, and both are better spent playing bingo at a home.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

GrabthemCakes said:


> I think this is colemans for the taking. Randy the macho man isn't so much into fighting anymore. He is more about sleeping around with cheap dames he meets at Vegas brothels.


i dont even know what you're talking about, Randy has looked really good as of late besides his chin. He never gets tired though and his boxing is better than ever, there is no way he is gonna lose this fight if coleman looks anything like he has in the last two fights.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Randy looked pretty damn awful against Vera. Slow, and he didn't deserve to win.

Vera could've finished Randy if he, you know, was actually interested in fighting and winning.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Damone said:


> Randy looked pretty damn awful against Vera. Slow, and he didn't deserve to win.
> 
> Vera could've finished Randy if he, you know, was actually interested in fighting and winning.


hate to sound childish bro but excuses excuses. I think it was a pretty tough fight for both guys and Vera's style just so happens to give Randy a lot of trouble. Plus Vera is a pretty strong guy and has fought heavy weights and held his own. I don't think Randy looked slow in the fight but I agree not the best performance.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Weight*

Both of those guys fought much heavier guys and came out on top. It just so happens that they both fought a close fight that could've gone either way!


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

Damone said:


> Randy looked pretty damn awful against Vera. Slow, and he didn't deserve to win.
> 
> Vera could've finished Randy if he, you know, was actually interested in fighting and winning.


I dont know about that man, I know vera knocked randy down in round two, but there is no way anyone could have given him round 1, and round 3 was razor close. IMO the fight could have gone either way, but couture edged it out with octagon control. I don't care how boring it is, fights arent judged on how exciting they are. 

Sure, maybe couture hugged vera against the fence, but what did vera do in round 1 to take it? nothing. and round 3? he got mount for what, 5, 10 seconds? It may not have been the most exciting fight and I wont argue that couture looked spectacular but to say he didnt deserve the win is just plain wrong. 

The only other thing I have to say is if vera was truly the better fighter he wouldnt have let randy hug him against the cage the whole fight, he could have fought his way out of it. Truth is, he fought the best he could and took at best 1/3 rounds, sorry man, couture won that fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Wrestling*

Yeah but Vera didn't have an advantage that Randy has, wrestling. Vera does have wrestling experience, but compared to Randy not that good. In terms of wrestling Coleman and Couture will be even, especially considering that Coleman beat Randy by a point in a wrestling match back in the 80s. But Randy is definately more fresh compared to Coleman and I think based on the fact that age hasn't hit him as much yet, Randy is going to win!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

randy was ordinary against vera. but this could be a good fight

should not be a main event tho, same as vera fight

randy should get the decision again


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Main Event*

Well Randy's drawing power makes him the main event just like Shamrock was in the main event for his trilogy with Ortiz! Differences being that Randy can still fight actually!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Randy's drawing power makes him the main event just like Shamrock was in the main event for his trilogy with Ortiz! Differences being that Randy can still fight actually!


fair enough but im still not totally sold. there is enough good fighters to go make a good main event every month

i went to ufc105 and although i wasnt expecting much, the fight gave the night a sense of anti-climax. 

now bisping v kang wouldve made a terrible main event before the event, but afterwards seemed like the best fight to finish with! 

would be an ideal co-main event imo, the main event should include atleast one top 5 guy i reckon, guys in their prime 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

machidaisgod said:


> Will they be fighting in walkers or wheelchairs??


Neither... they'll think about fighting before they get distracted by BINGO night, and then they'll be put to bed with their meds.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope they show the Rolls fight he supposedly has some good wrestling which is a rarity among the Gracie's.

A Gracie with wrestling could definitely be dangerous for a lot of fighters.

Anyone here actually see any of his fights, or better yet know somewhere I can find any of them online?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> I hope they show the Rolls fight he supposedly has some good wrestling which is a rarity among the Gracie's.
> 
> A Gracie with wrestling could definitely be dangerous for a lot of fighters.
> 
> Anyone here actually see any of his fights, or better yet know somewhere I can find any of them online?


I searched his name on Youtube and he has some fights on there. :thumbsup:


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

This fight is a gimmick. Mark coleman could whoop andy regular joe and most small time mma boys but this is UFC (the big league) and Mark coleman is about to be locked in a cage with the natural, the king, the man.... Randy Couture. Randy "the natural" Couture= enough said


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

nathan.keith said:


> This fight is a gimmick. Mark coleman could whoop andy regular joe and most small time mma boys but this is UFC (the big league) and Mark coleman is about to be locked in a cage with the natural, the king, the man.... Randy Couture. Randy "the natural" Couture= enough said


Welcome to the forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

N1™ said:


>


I'd like to attend your photoshopping seminars


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I'd like to attend your photoshopping seminars


dont you mean windows paintshopping


----------



## 16volts (Jun 27, 2009)

i think couture takes this, 
although i feel that couture is overrated, he is a great fighter (the only one to hang with lesnar for while) but he gets too many choice fights, but thats it lesnar is basically a big version of coleman, 
true that couture lost but he put a good fight until he got rocked


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

16volts said:


> i think couture takes this,
> although i feel that couture is overrated, he is a great fighter (the only one to hang with lesnar for while) but he gets too many choice fights, but thats it lesnar is basically a big version of coleman,
> true that couture lost but he put a good fight until he got rocked


He has done the best out of anyone to fight Lesnar so far in the UFC. I mean Mir beat him but was getting beaten handily up until the kneebar.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad everybody weighed in alright:



> Main Event
> Mark Coleman (205) VS Randy Couture (205)
> 
> PPV
> ...


http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=63007


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

N1™ said:


>


LMFAOOOOOO!

Thanks man that made me laugh so hard.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh wow I missed that, Al turk is gone. SUCKS. [email protected]


----------



## BigCountries (Feb 6, 2010)

N1™ said:


>


I also need some help designing awesome artwork for UFC fights... Maybe they will give me a job lol

Seriously tho... I think Mark Coleman is fixing to break heads raise01:


:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BigCountries said:


> I also need some help designing awesome artwork for UFC fights... Maybe they will give me a job lol
> 
> Seriously tho... I think Mark Coleman is fixing to break heads raise01:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## higanti (Oct 24, 2009)

watch the live stream here http://online-watch-live-streaming.blogspot.com/2010/02/ufc-109-live-online-strem.html


----------

